# Koi Brut vom 14.05.2015



## max171266 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Da meine Koi den Vatertag genutzt haben, den Teich einmal auf Links zu drehen.
Wollte ich euch mal das Resultat, aus dieser Aktion nicht vorenthalten ;-)
Habe etwas Laich ins Aquarium gepackt, was aber schon eingefahren war.
Und siehe da, nach ein paar Tagen waren die ersten Geschlüpft.
Die ersten Tage wurden sie mit Einzellern und Artemia gefüttert.
Am Pfingst Montag, wurde dann ein anderes Mädel Beglückt ;-)
Von diesem Koi habe ich auch paar Eier in Aqua getan.
Von diesen sind auch einige geschlüpft.
Mittlerweile haben einige schon eine Größe, von ca. 1,5cm....;-))))
aber schaut selber...

Lg Manfred


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Mai 2015)

... na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich die Jungschar entwickeln wird!
Immer schön updates posten, bitte


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist es einfach zu kalt im Teich. Ich komme einfach nicht über 15,5°C. Die Jungs wollen...aber die Mädels sind immer noch nicht bereit zum Laichen.
Wer weiß ob bei mir dieses Jahr überhaupt noch etwas passieren wird 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Wer weiß ob bei mir dieses Jahr überhaupt noch etwas passieren wird


Ach Mandy, warte mal die nächsten Tage ab, wenn der Wetterbericht Wort hält, wirst du bis zum WE wieder ordentlich Schaum im Teich haben 

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2015)

Muss ich aktuell nicht haben. Meine Filterung läuft nicht wie geplant ...
Die sollen ruhig noch bis Juli warten, dann wird optimiert.

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

Ja Mandy, hab schon gehört von Rico, das er schon wieder spinnt 
Also nochmal einen Samstag - Einsatz?

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2015)

Wäre echt toll. Bringt dann Zeit mit, das können wir dann gleich mit Grillen verbinden 
Aber erst im Juli. Der Juni gibt leider die Zeit nicht her die Trommel auszubauen und gleich den Flansch zu setzen.
Zum Ausbauen müssen ja auch alle Winkel wieder ab ...
Aber ich bin ja zu doof ihn Einzubauen, grummel ...

Mandy


----------



## Tinky (1. Juni 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Von diesen sind auch einige geschlüpft.
> Mittlerweile haben einige schon eine Größe, von ca. 1,5cm....;-))))
> ...



Moin!
Hoffe Deinem Nachwuchs geht es gut! 
Mal n´Frage: wieviele werden denn erfahrungsgemäß überleben bzw. was machst Du mit den vielen Kois dann später?
LG


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr hunderte, wenn nicht sogar tausende solcher kleinen Babyfische. Selbst aussortiert habe ich nur die, die deformiert waren.
Ansonsten haben sie sich selbst aussortiert.
Es sind effektiv jetzt nur noch ca. 7Stück übrig.
Ja was macht man damit ... verschenken oder verkaufen. Je nachdem wie der Nachwuchs aussieht und man Abnehmer findet.

Mandy


----------



## max171266 (1. Juni 2015)

Mal schauen wieviel es überhaupt schaffen. 
Zurzeit mögen es so um die 100 sein. 
Diese werden erst mal groß gezogen und die schönsten kommen in den Teich... Den Rest werde ich verschenken oder für eine Spende abgeben. 
Zumal bei 40m3, passen da ein paar rein...


----------



## max171266 (10. Juni 2015)

So mal ein paar neue Bilder...
Die kleinen entwickeln sich Prächtig, der größte hat nun schon 3cm länge 
Nur die Bilder, wollen noch nicht so scharf werden wie ich mir das Denke .
Bei einigen kann man sogar schon einen Ansatz von roten flecken sehen 
Und der Gelbe wird bestimmt mal ein großer, so wie der reinhaut...


----------



## Roland O. (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo Manfred,
Gratulation zum Nachwuchs  - der Größenunterschied ist aber jetzt schon gewaltig, wie man auf einem Bild erkennen kann!

lg
Roland


----------



## max171266 (10. Juni 2015)

Danke, wobei ich habe zwei Generationen drin.... Die ersten vom Vatertag und die zweiten sind von Pfingsten. 
Sind auch zwei unterschiedliche Weiber gewesen


----------



## max171266 (22. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich nun eine Woche im Urlaub war und meine Tochter sich um die kleinen gekümmert hat.
Staunte ich nicht schlecht wie sie gewachsen sind 
Mein dicker ist jetzt um die 4,5 cm und die anderen sind auch ganz ordentlich gekommen.....!!
aber schaut selbst.
gruß Manfred


----------

